# Script command Shell : température CPU, DD...



## HAL-9000 (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour 

Voila, utilisateur de GeekTool sur Mac OS X 10.6 et après de nombreuses heures de lectures de scripts, j'aimerai pouvoir connaître, à travers notamment une commande Shell ou un script (commande Unix ?), la température du CPU ainsi que du DD et autres...

Merci de votre aide


----------



## ericb2 (29 Septembre 2009)

Je suis pas sûr, mais en bash, ioreg donne des infos intéressantes :

Quand on tape :

ioreg -l | grep Temperature

Cela donne :

    | |           "Temperature" = 3089


HTH


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Septembre 2009)

ioreg -l | grep Temperature

ça marche merci  mais savoir à quoi correspond la valeur ? une idée ?? CPU, DD,... et l'échelle de valeur ? degrés, farenheit....:mouais:


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2009)

Ça n'a pas l'air d'être des Fahrenheit pur jus ...
Exemple, chez moi : 64º Celsius -> 145.4 ºF et ioreg me donne 3054 
Va falloir creuser


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Septembre 2009)

bompi peux-tu me donner une autre correspodance (C, F et la valeur donnée par la commande) afin que je puisse déterminer éventuellement une relation entre 2 valeurs 

Merci à toi


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2009)

Désolé de te faire une fausse joie mais ... je regarde la température de la CPU avec iStat Menu.
Or il y a 12 valeurs de températures différentes.

Mais _ioreg_, au rayon "Temperature", n'en donne qu'une seule (puisque le _grep_ ne renvoie qu'une seule ligne).
Autant dire que ce n'est pas concluant : il va peut-être falloir utiliser les APIs et programmer un chouïa !


----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2009)

regarde ici, il y a probablement ce que tu recherches.

Je viens d'essayer le script pour avoir la température, mais ile ne semble pas fonctionner.


----------



## link.javaux (5 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> regarde ici, il y a probablement ce que tu recherches.
> 
> Je viens d'essayer le script pour avoir la température, mais ile ne semble pas fonctionner.



cette commande ?

```
sysctl -a | awk -F ": " '/cpu_temp:/ {print $2}'
```

Si oui, c'est que pour les mbp et non pour les macbook si je ne me trompe


----------

